# Recommeded Read



## Angel Child (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just read the most amazing book and wanted to share it with you. It is called "Pink for a Girl" by Isla McGuckin. It echoes so many of the things we discuss here, and really helped me to put a lot of my feelings into words. I thoroughly recommend it. I bought it on amazon if anyone is interested. 

Anyone else read it?



Angel


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

What sort of book is it - a novel / autobiography ...?

Jx


----------



## Angel Child (Apr 22, 2008)

It is an autobiography about one woman's experience of unexplained infertility. I found it amazing as I could identitfy with so much of what she went through and she put so many of my emotions and feelings into words. It really helped me to make sense of some of my feelings. I am thinking of getting some of my friends to read it too, so maybe they will understand me a bit more. I laughed and cried, but mostly I felt less alone (the book and writing on this board have really helped me to see that) and I found it a very therapeutic experience. Well worth the read!!!

Angel


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

I think you can buy the book on amazon.
Congratulations to the author if she is now pregnant. dreams do come true.
x


----------



## Angel Child (Apr 22, 2008)

It really does give me hope!! Miracles can happen!!!


Angel


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

It's an amazing thing to write about as so very personal - and I find my feelings change from moment to moment so much that I'd find it really hard to put to paper!

Thanks for the recommendation

J


----------

